# New Detailing Shed



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

My own shed was getting taken over with kids stuff. Bikes, electric scooters, bouncy castles and the like so I bought a bike storage shed to put their stuff in but it occurred to me that I could better use it.



















Much easier to get to my stuff now.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice but make sure it has plenty of security on it.


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Nice but make sure it has plenty of security on it.


Cheers mate. At the risk of jinxing myself, we're not to bad where we live. Don't get many people coming around. If they want in they'll get in. They'll probably take the AutoGlym stuff as it's 'premium', and hopefully leave me my products they've never heard of.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

keep an eye on stuff creaping in tho m8 .........

or youll be buying a 3rd lol:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

eddiel34 said:


> Cheers mate. At the risk of jinxing myself, we're not to bad where we live. Don't get many people coming around. If they want in they'll get in. They'll probably take the AutoGlym stuff as it's 'premium', and hopefully leave me my products they've never heard of.


I noticed the 2 clean your car DA/RO bags. They would be my first choice if i was scum, but people need to know it's there first. I would add another lock at the bottom off the shed.


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

What a good idea


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice little collection going on, would deffinatly add another lock


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

More and bigger locks only serve as an indication that there is something inside worth stealing......


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

GTIRed said:


> More and bigger locks only serve as an indication that there is something inside worth stealing......


What GTIRed said.

Seriously though I have security lights in the back yard and side of the house and the nosiest neighbour on one side and a (friendly) thug bordering my back fence with a guard dog. Because the doors meet in the middle and it only has thin hinges it wouldn't matter how many bolts and locks I put on it. If we could catch the first one to try I could beat him so bad he could tell his mates not to come round. 

Best not advertise.

(Like posting it on The Net) You're making me nervous now.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool wee lock-up, stain it a nice dark colour and it will be a "little" more hidden from prying eyes


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a wee battery powered PIR alarm in mine - cost about a ten-spot from ebay, so if someone gets in trying to be quiet about it, they'll set the alarm off. I know all they need to do is hit it with something and smash it, but at least it might be heard or freak them out a bit enough to make them leave.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

eddiel34 said:


> Because the doors meet in the middle and it only has thin hinges it wouldn't matter how many bolts and locks I put on it.
> Best not advertise.
> 
> (Like posting it on The Net) You're making me nervous now.


just unscrew the hinges from the outside.

Nice shed though, i've been considering something like this inside the garage.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Crow Bars up!

Only kidding... looks good :thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

rtjc said:


> Cool wee lock-up, stain it a nice dark colour and it will be a "little" more hidden from prying eyes


Stain it 50/50 old engine oil/creosote never dries out:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one fella, all you need now is a comfy chair, kettle & you have yourself a wicked man cave :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Appart from stuff that would need taking out in freezing weather as some stuff breaks down if it freezes.

That is a fantastic idea, certainly saves struggling past the bikes and whatever other stuff has been shoved in the garage etc.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

unless the thieves are detailers there's not much you have in there worth stealing really is there? A PW and a trolley jack and axel stands, most of those weigh a fair whack so its really only the PW thats likely to be nicked. 

One large padlock is enough, any more and it says I'm valuable, although perhaps you should so they spend a lot of time trying to break into it to realise theres sweet FA in it and hopefully by that time the fuzz have got off there **** and around to lift them.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

On a lot of the so called sheds and stores and lock ups, its often simpler to break in through the structure than struggle with a lock, if they are determined.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

rtjc said:


> Cool wee lock-up, stain it a nice dark colour and it will be a "little" more hidden from prying eyes


Cheers, it will be getting stained the same as the decking in the background



james_death said:


> Appart from stuff that would need taking out in freezing weather as some stuff breaks down if it freezes.
> 
> That is a fantastic idea, certainly saves struggling past the bikes and whatever other stuff has been shoved in the garage etc.


I bring my stuff inside during the winter anyway as I had some freeze two year ago. I'm not finished laying it out yet and there is more to go in, but I think it'll be here to stay.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Really is a super idea and i think i have a spot clear after clearing out the wood i had stored there.

I remember i was so worried about the wooden doors getting taken off my garage by removal of the hinge screws i replaced them with security screws that screw in but not out as the shoulder is rounded on the reverse.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Fit a Solar Security Light and then the area will light up if any little scumbags are around which is a instant putoff.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

nice little shed there


----------



## Stey C (Feb 14, 2011)

just use a drill bit to round off the heads on screws holding on the door hinges and leave the little lock on. Doesnt look too suspicious then


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

I have been looking into doing the very same thing over the last week or two. All my kit is currently clogging up our utility room which isnt going down well. The shed side of things is straight forward but I want to go a step further and insulate it so I dont have to keep dragging things indoors over the winter.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I find if you cover it in locks it makes it more of a target, shows there is something in there thats worth protecting


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice setup by the way fella :thumb:


----------

